# Need To Duplicate A Part



## angelfj1 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a very basic understanding of how to use a mill and lathe.  I have milled parts with my Go704 and turned pieces on my ENCO 9" lathe.  I want to duplicate this part and end up wit a good fit and finish.  I'm not sure if I could use the lathe, but it seems that the mill would work.  My mill is not CNC.  I have an assortment of end mills, gauges and accessories, including a 6 inch rotary table.  Could you pleas offer some suggestions for duplicating this part.  Note, the location of the holes will be determined later.  I have 3/4'' aluminum stock on hand.  The most important specification is  the radius because this part attaches to a cylinder with the same radius.  Thanks in advance!  Frank


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 28, 2015)

Maybe find a wood cutting blade that diameter?


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 28, 2015)

I would be a bit large for the lathe.  I would mount an auxiliary  plate on the RT.  You can machine the profile in one setting.  A second setting with the mill vise will do the slots.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 28, 2015)

newby but what about a boring bar, first cut out as much as possible unneeded material with a bandsaw.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 28, 2015)

I think RJ nailed it above. A plate on your rotary table, extending past the radius  you want to cut. clamp/bolt/secure the piece of aluminum so that the rotation of the table past the mill cutter will cut the 6.14 radius, expect to do it in several passes. Once it's done the slots can be cut however you like.


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 28, 2015)

I am with the others on using the rotary table. The radius is too big for your 9" lathe, and a 6" long bar in the boring head sounds a bit scary.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 28, 2015)

joshua43214 said:


> I am with the others on using the rotary table. The radius is too big for your 9" lathe, and a 6" long bar in the boring head sounds a bit scary.


----------



## Andre (Dec 28, 2015)

A 12" radius cut using a boring bar probably isn't too smart. For safety and in reality, for a smaller machine you need quite a bit of torque to make a decent cut that far from the spindle.


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 28, 2015)

Where is 3.14 coming from. The part is marked R = 6.14


----------



## tomw (Dec 28, 2015)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> newby but what about a boring bar, first cut out as much as possible unneeded material with a bandsaw.



Ed, assuming those measurements are in inches, that would be an impossibly(?) large boring head for the Grizzly mill.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 28, 2015)

when I said that I was thinking diameter


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 28, 2015)

No way are you going to cut a 12.28 diameter (6.14R X 2) in a 9 inch swing lathe. You answered your own question, use the mill and an auxiliary plate for the rotary table.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 28, 2015)

'Nother vote for the rotary table idea.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you have an RT big enough?
Attaching the jig plate is a great idea as long as you can still reach the RT crank handles.
Or, orient the plate so that the plate isn't centered on the RT so that it clears the handles.
Be sure the plate is thick enough so that you don't get flex in the jig 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Dec 28, 2015)

A most important piece of information beforehand would be what is the material? Asking advice about making a part in unknown material is a shot in the dark at best.
Piece of cake to make this in what appears to be a plastic, (one or very few that is) in a manual mill, surface finish requirements and dimensional stability may be tricky however. 
The number of parts required will be a major factor in deciding on the process used. Material cost and availability may be the biggest concern with this part.

Looks like POM or Nylon with UV inhibitors, these materials are often black in color


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 28, 2015)

The plate on the rotary table does not have to be round.It can be over 4" wide and long enough to bolt onto the rotary table. Just needs to be thick enough also to eliminate vibration and shaking when milling.


----------



## angelfj1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> A most important piece of information beforehand would be what is the material? Asking advice about making a part in unknown material is a shot in the dark at best.
> Piece of cake to make this in what appears to be a plastic, (one or very few that is) in a manual mill, surface finish requirements and dimensional stability may be tricky however.
> The number of parts required will be a major factor in deciding on the process used. Material cost and availability may be the biggest concern with this part.
> 
> Looks like POM or Nylon with UV inhibitors, these materials are often black in color



It's aluminum - as stated in my post!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Dec 28, 2015)

My mistake, looked like a plastic part from the photos, yet an easy part to make, black anodizing?
I would gladly generate a cad drawing including every tool move and a how to do it if I had some actual dimensions to work with.


----------



## derf (Dec 28, 2015)

How close does the radius have to be? If it's not critical, I band saw it out and finish with a drum sander.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you have access to a variable speed router?   I would first band saw the piece as close as possible.  May need to file.  Be just outside of the line.   Is it okay to drill a couple holes on the side so that you can clamp  both pieces together and to a solid surface? They need to be clamped well.  Put in a straight carbide bit with a bearing.  The original piece will be a template and that is where the bearing touches.   Adjust the speed and take small passes.   Please wear eye protection.


----------



## angelfj1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> My mistake, looked like a plastic part from the photos, yet an easy part to make, black anodizing?
> I would gladly generate a cad drawing including every tool move and a how to do it if I had some actual dimensions to work with.



Gee, no big deal.  Yes, it's black anodized aluminum.


----------



## angelfj1 (Dec 29, 2015)

silence dogood said:


> Do you have access to a variable speed router?   I would first band saw the piece as close as possible.  May need to file.  Be just outside of the line.   Is it okay to drill a couple holes on the side so that you can clamp  both pieces together and to a solid surface? They need to be clamped well.  Put in a straight carbide bit with a bearing.  The original piece will be a template and that is where the bearing touches.   Adjust the speed and take small passes.   Please wear eye protection.



Yes, I have a VS router, but frankly that scares me a bit, and I do want to try the rotary table which is new.

Thanks


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 29, 2015)

Lay it out, cut as close as you dare to the line and use you rotary table to mill the arc.  Do add a plate to be used as hold down base and to save the surface of your table.  You are bound to have better bandsaw skills than I do that is why I said cut as close as you dare.  Take your time and creep up to the finish dimension.   

That is a nice project


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 29, 2015)

If I wanted it to be the same as the other I'd use the router. It would be done before you could get the RT set up.


----------



## BarnyardEngineering (Dec 30, 2015)

Sure there are simpler ways to make it, but I think the point/challenge here is in using machine tools to do the job. Lots of opportunity for learning.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 30, 2015)

If you are making several of these, I would set the RT up to run two at a time. Maybe a 4" wide  by 14" or so long flat bar. Mount a piece to the bottom in the center to locate in the center of the RT. Drill holes to clamp and run them opposite each other. If nothing else having the two to measure in between helps insure the radius.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 30, 2015)

I did not know that your rt is a new toy.  Well that changes everything.  The lay out and setting will be more difficult, but you will have more fun.  Go for it.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 30, 2015)

silence dogood said:


> I did not know that your rt is a new toy.  Well that changes everything.  The lay out and setting will be more difficult, but you will have more fun.  Go for it.



Agreed.
The RT just became an obligation. 
You have no other options.

Daryl
MN


----------



## angelfj1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> Agreed.
> The RT just became an obligation.
> You have no other options.
> 
> ...




Daryl and all,

Many thanks for all of your help!  I can see how this RT will come in very handy.

Happy and prosperous New Year to All

Frank


----------



## angelfj1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> Agreed.
> The RT just became an obligation.
> You have no other options.
> 
> ...




Thought you all would like to see how this turned out.

Frank


----------



## planeflyer21 (Jan 6, 2016)

Very nice angel!


----------

